# iPad - musique - partage



## 4Techno (9 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous ceux qui passeront lire ce post, 

Suite au dossier "l'pad remplacera mon iMac" certes fort complet et instructif, cependant il y a une action que je rêve de pouvoir exécuter de mon iPad mais le non informaticien que je suis n'a jamais trouvé de remède. 
Et cette question bon sang!!! une minute , 
j'explique d'abord: 
L'ipad prend son indépendance, dans mon cas à 2 doigts de se passer de portable ou de poste de bureau, mais.... 
J'utilise l'pad aussi en tant que bibliothèque musicale, c'est vraiment une de mes principales utilisations (entre autres utilisations communes, web, mails etc), il est à ma connaissance impossible de sortir un quelconque fichier musical de l'application "musique " pour par exemple l'envoyer par mail ou par wetransfer à une tierce personne. 

Une solution?  Utiliser une autre application qui le permettrait?

Ensuite idem pour passer 100% iPad, si on a des cd's , comment les numériser vers l'ipad en direct sans portable ou poste de bureau?

Peut-être inutile ou insignifiant pour la plus part d'entre vous, mais immense merci à celui qui me proposera une solution efficace


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2020)

Je n'utilise pas l'iPad pour la musique, mais plutôt l'iPhone. Par contre, les limitations sont les mêmes. J'ai un abonnement a iTunes Match car justement, la gestion de la musique sur les appareils iOs est calamiteuse. À part la lecture de morceau difficilement chargé dans l'appareil, il n'est ni possible de les éditer, ni de les partager. Limitation voulu pour obliger l'utilisateur a souscrire a Apple Music. 

Bref, un Mac est toujours nécessaire pour gérer sa musique.

D'autres applications permettent de lire, partager et gérer sa musique, mais elle ont pleins d'autres désavantages comme celui de ne pas toujours pouvoir lire en tache de fond. Je suis resté sur l'application native d'Apple, mais cherche sur l'App Store, tu as plusieurs alternatives. Soit dédier exclusivement a la musique, soit gestionnaire de fichier plus global. Personnellement, j'utilise Goodreader pour gérer mes fichiers, mais il peut également servir pour la musique.


----------



## 4Techno (9 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour/Bonsoir,

merci pour votre aide, c'est vraiment dommage ce côté figé et frustrant pour cette app musique qui rempli son rôle pourtant en tant que lecteur.

j'irai voir les solutions dont vous parlez , voir si il y a enfin une alternative offrant un peu de liberté.

Cordialement,

Fred


----------



## Gwen (10 Novembre 2020)

Je trouve également cette gestion inexistante particulièrement frustrante. Combien de fois, j'ai souhaité édité les tag des chansons et une fois revenu chez moi, face a mon Mac, j'avais oublié de quel musique il s'agissait. iTunes Match m'a bien aidé, du fait de la Synchro permanente, mais par exemple, j'ai voulu écouter l'Aventura il y a 15 jours, impossible. J'ai pourtant ce morceau dans ma bibliotheque, mais j'ai eu un message me disant que le téléchargement était impossible. Et ce, quelque soit l'endroit. Donc, entre la non gestion et la perte de morceau, je comprend que l'on se détourne des solutions Apple. Sauf que la pomme ayant tellement bridé les interaction entre logiciel, on ne peut pas vraiment avoir d'alternative, juste un palliatif.


----------



## 4Techno (13 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour/bonsoir à notre groupe restreint de ..... 3 personnes  

Je repasse une ultime fois, ayant tenté des solutions avec comme objectifs "simple et pratique".
=> ça n'existe pas! si on s'y met à 3 il y a un potentiel inexploré, on va aussi devenir milliardaire ah ah ah, on démarre une start up dès lundi...les géants ne nous verrons pas venir , comme les allemands n'ont pas vu venir les ardennes 

Sans rire, chacun sa propre utilisation, étant aussi resté sur l'application native de mes appareils (iTunes et "musique" pour iPad), une fois que c'est dedans ça roule. 
Pour le partage par iPad j'ai abandonné, autant se faire la muraille de Chine en rampant. 
Donc je suis presque obligé de continuer d'avoir un appareil complémentaire à l'ipad pour partager de la musique soit par mail ou par "wetransfer" , possible par lien partagé par google drive aussi par exemple (je suis anti abonnement, en bon néandertalien ) , et pour numériser un bon vieux cd et l'inclure dans cette nouvelle technologie qui parfois à un air préhistorique malgré elle (j'en reste coi mais c'est la réalité pour une action que je jure très basique ).
Si un jour mon iMac de 2012 devient hors service , je me pencherai sur un pc bon marché juste pour iTunes puisque le reste à la maison je le fais via iPad. (pour en rebondir sur la parenthèse du début en faisant référence à mon iPad sera mon futur mac)

Encore merci pour votre lecture et vos réponses, 

Excellente fin d'année à tous, et prudence,

Fred


----------



## iBaby (14 Novembre 2020)

Salut 4techno. 
Je n’utilise plus iPhone et iPad pour stocker de la musique depuis que j’ai un Nas, mais j’ai trouvé un ou deux fichiers qui trainaient pour faire le test.
Donc si tu stockes de la musique sur ta tablette avec Musique, est-ce que ces fichiers n’apparaissent pas dans la section Sur Mon iPad de l’app Fichiers ?
Sinon, essaie l’app Flacbox. C’est une bibliothèque qui gère tous les formats et qui devrait rendre visibles tes fichiers de musique en les synchronisant depuis Musique. Ensuite je pense que tu pourras les partager comme tu veux par mail. De plus Flacbox créera un dossier dans Sur Mon iPad dans l’app Fichiers.
Quant au rippage de CD depuis l’iPad, je me suis aussi posé la question. Sur mon iPad Pro mon lecteur graveur s’allumait mais n’était pas détecté dans Fichiers et évidemment nulle app ne permet de le faire. J’ignore si c’est une limitation ou un manque de demande qui empêche de la développer. Sans doute trop de contraintes, comme laisser l’iPad en charge en même temps, ce qui est malaisé pour les simples iPad. C’est la seule fonctionnalité que je délègue à un vieux PC, pour tout le reste mon iPad me suffit.
En espérant t’avoir été utile, surtout pour Flacbox.


----------



## 4Techno (16 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour Monsieur , (je ne suis pas fan de pseudo , je ne sens pas à l'aise de dire "bonjour Baby")

Désolé pour ma réaction tardive, mais ce n'est pas non plus comme si j'avais perdu un an de travail du à un plantage quelconque  

J'ai failli passer par une solution NAS aussi, mais finalement non, déjà trop informatique pour le sapiens sapiens que je suis, j'ai préféré garder ce budget dans mon but (atteint à ce jour) d'affiner mon système audiophile. . 

J'ai été fouiller dans l'app "fichiers" qui était un bonne idée mais que neni, pas de ça à cet endroit. 
Par contre je ne connais pas flacbox, je 'irai voir ce week end ce que ça raconte. La seule autre astuce que j'ai trouvé entre temps, c est une solution à 7 ou 8€ nommée "izip pro" qui accède directement à la bibliothèque de "musique" et qu 'on peut partager (enfin). Je l'ai remarqué par hazard dans la version gratuite mais restreinte de "izip". 
A 7 ou 8€ je pense que ça en vaut la peine si ça fonctionne et comble cette lacune de l'pad en tant que partage de musique incluse dans l'app "musique".

Quoi qu'on en pense qu'on en dise , l 'iPad est à la maison un vrai couteau suisse , j en suis je pense au même stade que vous, hors mis pour ces 2-3 petits bloquages en musique, je fais tout avec ! 

Encore merci et à nouveau désolé pour ma lenteur,

Excellente semaine à vous

Fred 
​


----------

